# Corvette C7



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Isn't it gorgeous?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Do they do a 4 wheel drive version ?


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

Awsome car im using this car right now in gran turismo 6 on ps3


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Prefer the hardtop myself. Think Chevrolet have really nailed it with this Corvette, apart from the rear lights, not a huge fan of them.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Shaun said:


> Do they do a 4 wheel drive version ?


Yes, it's called the big and unnecessarily heavy and dull version :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

RisingPower said:


> *Yes*, it's called the big and unnecessarily heavy and dull version :thumb:


That's good then

I have to say it may look OK in the USA but it would look ridiculous on a UK road LOL, IMO of course.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Shaun said:


> That's good then
> 
> I have to say it may look OK in the USA but it would look ridiculous on a UK road LOL, IMO of course.


Also coincidentally Jezzas opinion on Top Gear on Sunday when discussing the new Corvette.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Also coincidentally Jezzas opinion on Top Gear on Sunday when discussing the new Corvette.


Have they reviewed it ?, i am yet to watch this weeks Top Gear ?


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Shaun said:


> Have they reviewed it ?, i am yet to watch this weeks Top Gear ?


Not a review, just discussed it in their "news" bit


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

It's not fast or powerful and it's a bit boring is it not?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Nanoman said:


> It's not fast or powerful and it's a bit boring is it not?


Wait, you mean someone can express an opinion that isn't positive?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Shaun said:


> That's good then
> 
> I have to say it may look OK in the USA but it would look ridiculous on a UK road LOL, IMO of course.


There are a lot of cars which may look a little ridiculous on a UK road and this is no exception.

However, mundane isn't something it'll get mistaken for.

It may well be a bit too ostentatious for some people.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Il take two. Do love and American brute


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

It must be nice to be able to buy and run one of those!! I think they look good in red or blue!! :thumb:


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

It looks disgusting, it's completely impractical, it'll be as unreliable as every other one they've made, it's vastly overpriced, it'll probably only be left hand drive... need I go on.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

ianrobbo1 said:


> It must be nice to be able to buy and run one of those!! I think they look good in red or blue!! :thumb:


I think it looks good in any colour. Matt black and arctic white are very nice.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

What's some one's meat is another's poison


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> I think it looks good in any colour. Matt black and arctic white are very nice.


Not at all it looks crap and ridiculous. The only people that'll like it are wee boys for the poster on their bedroom wall. It's the same as every other ridiculous car in that class. There's nothing different or interesting about it.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

suspal said:


> What's some one's meat is another's poison


Wait, you were the one who said you were into it


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Certainly like them myself :thumb:


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

Nanoman said:


> Not at all it looks crap and ridiculous. The only people that'll like it are wee boys for the poster on their bedroom wall. It's the same as every other ridiculous car in that class. There's nothing different or interesting about it.


REALLY ? ! OK Ray (Charles) :lol:

I was just reading about this last night in Car magazine, its totally different from every other Corvette, in that its old fashioned leaf springs are gone - everything about it has been improved BIG time, handling, steering, gearbox, chap who was reviewing it loved it, even comparing it to a "911" !!!
I think it looks really good, on the fence about rear lights tho !
BTW - it'll cost twice as much here than it will in US


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Here's a review


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Stunning looking car, wish I could afford one:car:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Girls car. :lol:


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I agree with Kerr. It just looks nasty.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kerr said:


> Girls car. :lol:


I guess arnie did drive a camaro and not the vette in the last stand


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

RWD and a thumping V8 sounds great. 

I've never quite got that excited about Vettes though. It would be interesting to own one, but I would never have a LHD car.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kerr said:


> RWD and a thumping V8 sounds great.
> 
> I've never quite got that excited about Vettes though. It would be interesting to own one, but I would never have a LHD car.


There are those extendable grabbers for ticket booths 

Would you have an lhd car in a country which drives on the right side of the road?


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2014)

That's a car for someone with a small dick :thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

wraith68 said:


> That's a car for someone with a small dick :thumb:


Hmm, so, your car dictates your dick size now?


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2014)

RisingPower said:


> Hmm, so, your car dictates your dick size now?


Not all cars but that one definitely :thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

wraith68 said:


> Not all cars but that one definitely :thumb:


Ferraris? Paganis? Koenigsegges? Lambos?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> There are those extendable grabbers for ticket booths
> 
> Would you have an lhd car in a country which drives on the right side of the road?


Of course.

It's just such a pain driving on the wrong side of the car in relation to the road.

I don't think independence will mean we will change sides of the road, so I'll not have to worry about LHD for a while.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2014)

RisingPower said:


> Ferraris? Paganis? Koenigsegges? Lambos?


Oh, your the OP , ooops, PMSL


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kerr said:


> Of course.
> 
> It's just such a pain driving on the wrong side of the car in relation to the road.
> 
> I don't think independence will mean we will change sides of the road, so I'll not have to worry about LHD for a while.


Dammit, it's about time we drove on the right side of the road


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

wraith68 said:


> Oh, your the OP , ooops, PMSL


No, I was just curious why just the corvette, you could say the same about any of those and i'd quite happily drive one no matter what other people thought tbh.

Though I am curious why you'd be interested in the dick of a person who drove a corvette


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2014)

RisingPower said:


> No, I was just curious why just the corvette, you could say the same about any of those and i'd quite happily drive one no matter what other people thought tbh.
> 
> Though I am curious why you'd be interested in the dick of a person who drove a corvette


It was a thread about Corvettes


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> Hmm, so, your car dictates your dick size now?


Doesn't it?, so I've been driving big saloon cars all these years for no reason...
Still, driving a big car is more manly than driving a shoebox hatchback..


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

wraith68 said:


> It was a thread about Corvettes


It's a discussion thread :thumb: Which means you can voice opinions, discuss things, but, it'd be interesting to find out why you don't think the others.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

PugIain said:


> Doesn't it?, so I've been driving big saloon cars all these years for no reason...
> Still, driving a big car is more manly than driving a shoebox hatchback..


Ahh damn, this means you're no longer interested in me for my dick given my car? :lol:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> Ahh damn, this means you're no longer interested in me for my dick given my car? :lol:


I'd rather not say at the moment


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

PugIain said:


> I'd rather not say at the moment


Fine, wait until the viagra kicks in then


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> Fine, wait until the viagra kicks in then


Righto! :wave:


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Man love at its finest. Get a room!!!!!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Man love at its finest. Get a room!!!!!


We have, but we can't resist each other for a single minute so it spills over onto here


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Man love at its finest. Get a room!!!!!


Jealousy is a cruel mistress, young Archibald.



RisingPower said:


> We have, but we can't resist each other for a single minute so it spills over onto here


Well, there goes the cat out of the bag


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I've always liked the corvettes, you cannot beat a bit of American muscle.


----------



## Raging Squirrel (Aug 28, 2013)

I bet it corners like an overweight elephant on roller skates


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Raging Squirrel said:


> I bet it corners like an overweight elephant on roller skates


Did you look at the video or was that just a boring uninformed opinion?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> Did you look at the video or was that just a boring uninformed opinion?


Probably stereotyping all american cars.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Just to bump this thread, in case you're after a supercar, the vette is it.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

I like it. 
It is what it is, a super car, i dont see how it could be seen as more "vulgar" than other brands of car at the same level.

Just because its American perhaps? pffft! please, surely a country as large as the US is capable of huge diversity, more so than many others, so that stereotype ought to go back to the shelf where it belongs.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Maybe everyone should just buy vag no matter how **** it is instead?


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

RisingPower said:


> Maybe everyone should just buy vag no matter how **** it is instead?


Well they are far superior machines RP they would be better to drive and quicker to


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

possul said:


> Well they are far superior machines RP they would be better to drive and quicker to


But i'd have to sleep with you and iain at the same time, i'm not sure how happy iain would be about sharing? 

I'd also have herpes from that amount of sleeping around i'd have to do... Then drive a lump or two of car with the most boring design and rattly 4 cyl derv engine everywhere.

I'm just not sure I could do it, even for you


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

There have be some sort of arrangement take turns at weekends maybe and a big get together mid week haha
If you just don't feel that way I'm sure il come to grips with over time


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

possul said:


> There have be some sort of arrangement take turns at weekends maybe and a big get together mid week haha
> If you just don't feel that way I'm sure il come to grips with over time


What about steve, james and kerr too? I'm not sure how well a 6 some would work...

Does the audi come with a glass jar you can put keys in at the door?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm not very good at sharing. Just thought I'd point that out..


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

PugIain said:


> I'm not very good at sharing. Just thought I'd point that out..


I knew this would end in tears, I just guess i'll have to have the vette and the small ***** instead


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Il find another motor then


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

possul said:


> Il find another motor then


Are there other cars than audis?


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

RisingPower said:


> Are there other cars than audis?


Yeah loads, vw, skoda, and seat. I dont think we need any more.
Il put a deposit down on a hybrid though. Mclaren P1


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

:argie: the Vette. :thumb:

No doubt the interior won't be exciting as the performance, or the exterior looks....it is American after all. Still, it wouldn't stop me parting with the cash....if I had the cash, that is!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kriminal said:


> :argie: the Vette. :thumb:
> 
> No doubt the interior won't be exciting as the performance, or the exterior looks....it is American after all. Still, it wouldn't stop me parting with the cash....if I had the cash, that is!


Have a look at the video on the first page, shows the interior :thumb:

Big step up from the interior of the c6.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> Have a look at the video on the first page, shows the interior :thumb:
> 
> Big step up from the interior of the c6.


I take it back - looks like they must have sacked the previous designers

I wonder if they'll do a diesel

<just seeing how much you curl up in a ball on your chair screaming...noooooo!>

:lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kriminal said:


> I take it back - looks like they must have sacked the previous designers
> 
> I wonder if they'll do a diesel
> 
> ...


I just imploded with anger at said idea


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I like these Vettes though.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kerr said:


> I like these Vettes though.


They are gorgeous.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

My old man was/is into his American Classics.

I can remember searching through lots of dealers in the states for cars.

Or when on holiday we went to the classic car cruise at Old Town in Florida. Honestly,most of the cars were all absolutely mint. Some experience. 

My dad did have an 1957 Cadillac Fleetwood and a 1939 Hudson 2 door coupe.

Not exactly exciting performance wise, although the Caddy was a 6l V8 and the Hudson was supposed to be a 3.0 straight six, but a 5.4l V8 was put in by my dad.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kerr said:


> My old man was/is into his American Classics.
> 
> I can remember searching through lots of dealers in the states for cars.
> 
> ...


Yet you're into small capacity boring bmws 

What went wrong?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> Yet you're into small capacity boring bmws
> 
> What went wrong?


He's got a Citroen 2CV now.:lol: Chopped the back off and made it a pickup. He's a near 74 year pensioner and still can't keep out the garage.

I didn't get into those small *****, big engined, scared of corners big American things. They'd just fall to parts anyways. :lol:

My old man has done quite a bit with cars. Built his own kit car to go racing years ago.

Then years ago we were at Doune Hillclimb, he seen a Lancia 037 in person and wanted one. Sadly the cost was mental for one. So he built his own.

Using a spaceframe chassis and the guy he met at Doune loaned him the original moulds for the car.

My dad made his own from that.

I remember going to the kit car show at Birmingham and there was all your usual replicas. Cobras, Lotus 7s, Ferraris, Lambos and us with this Lancia 037 that hadn't been done before. We got loads of interest.

Sadly some company bought the entire project, with all my dads plans and moulds off him before the car was fully complete.

Would have been great to see that finished. If you ever see a Lancia 037 replica, you can probably guarantee that is was from my dad's plans.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kerr said:


> He's got a Citroen 2CV now.:lol: Chopped the back off and made it a pickup. He's a near 74 year pensioner and still can't keep out the garage.
> 
> I didn't get into those small *****, big engined, scared of corners big American things. They'd just fall to parts anyways. :lol:
> 
> ...


You suck! He's awesome


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> You suck! He's awesome


He's only good as his kids are all cool as.

We've all educated him well.

I didn't get his music talent though. On the engineering front, I'd win.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Autocar reviewed the C7 stingray against the 911 Carrera S, R8 4.2 and V8 Jag F type.

Sadly the conclusion was "betters its forebear in every way, but no match for European rivals". 

They rated the 911 first, R8 second, Jag third and Vette last. 

Used some choice words to describe it. "Lollygagger" I'd never heard before. 

What has happened to Autocar? I used to buy this mag years ago but lost a bit of interest when the quality of the journalism dropped. 

Now the magazine seems really cheap. Poor quality paper and photos.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kerr said:


> Autocar reviewed the C7 stingray against the 911 Carrera S, R8 4.2 and V8 Jag F type.
> 
> Sadly the conclusion was "betters its forebear in every way, but no match for European rivals".
> 
> ...


They're a bunch of ignorant, boring morons.

R8 is boring and costs a lot more, jag is too heavy and slow.

Wonder whether they'd make a more sensible comparison and wait for the z06/zr1.


----------



## lukeneale (May 14, 2011)

I cleaned one these today, black with black wheels!!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> They're a bunch of ignorant, boring morons.
> 
> R8 is boring and costs a lot more, jag is too heavy and slow.
> 
> Wonder whether they'd make a more sensible comparison and wait for the z06/zr1.


The Vette was £61.5k, Jag £80k, 911 £85.5k and the R8 £96.5k.

It is a huge bit cheaper.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

lukeneale said:


> I cleaned one these today, black with black wheels!!


It's red with black wheels in the magazine.

Can't be many over here. You could make RP's day by posting pictures.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kerr said:


> The Vette was £61.5k, Jag £80k, 911 £85.5k and the R8 £96.5k.
> 
> It is a huge bit cheaper.


Boring ignorant plebs will be only that. ZR1 when they make it with a similar price tag will make them look boring.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> Boring ignorant plebs will be only that. ZR1 when they make it with a similar price tag will make them look boring.


You're very passionate about that.

American cars will never do well here and more so when the wheel is on the wrong side.

It's also a car people will never consider through familiarity. It feels safer buying a car everyone else does.

Also not many places to get a shot.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kerr said:


> You're very passionate about that.
> 
> American cars will never do well here and more so when the wheel is on the wrong side.
> 
> ...


The c6 zr1 looked awesome and performed awesomely too.

The c7 looks even better. I'm not everyone else 

Maybe with the mustang coming with rhd.....


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> The c6 zr1 looked awesome and performed awesomely too.
> 
> The c7 looks even better. I'm not everyone else


You'll still not buy one though, :lol:

No plans to replace the Z?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kerr said:


> You'll still not buy one though, :lol:
> 
> No plans to replace the Z?


Yeah well 

Nah, plans involve a house  The only cars that interest me are a big chunk of change and considering I'd want a track car, nah, not yet.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> Yeah well
> 
> Nah, plans involve a house  The only cars that interest me are a big chunk of change and considering I'd want a track car, nah, not yet.


Ah, houses are a killer. How old are you RP? I'd always thought you were a bit older?

She is pushing for a new house. There seems to be a need for more empty rooms. We're mortgage free now and she wants to get right back in.

Think my chance of a proper blow out has gone. Could have done something mental for a while.

Still can't see anything in a sensible price that I really want. Still got a Golf R test lined up.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kerr said:


> Ah, houses are a killer. How old are you RP? I'd always thought you were a bit older?
> 
> She is pushing for a new house. There seems to be a need for more empty rooms. We're mortgage free now and she wants to get right back in.
> 
> ...


Oy!  I'm 29, i.e too fecking old


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> Oy!  I'm 29, i.e too fecking old


I had you down for a 50s something.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kerr said:


> I had you down for a 50s something.


You fecker :lol:


----------



## lukeneale (May 14, 2011)

Pictures coming soon, I cleaned the first one in the uk, pictures will be up in 5 mins!


----------



## lukeneale (May 14, 2011)




----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Hubba hubba.


----------



## lukeneale (May 14, 2011)

Pictures don't do it justice, looks a lot better in real life!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

What's playing in the TV screen?......


----------



## lukeneale (May 14, 2011)

When you turn it's in it comes up with " welcome " " corvette C7 " 

Something like that, it's a digital display so no clocks!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

lukeneale said:


> When you turn it's in it comes up with " welcome " " corvette C7 "
> 
> Something like that, it's a digital display so no clocks!


It looks like a half naked blonde women with a white bar across her eyes.

Or have I too much imagination?

It really does if you look at it.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kerr said:


> It looks like a half naked blonde women with a white bar across her eyes.
> 
> Or have I too much imagination?
> 
> It really does if you look at it.


Here I was thinking you only saw me everywhere :lol:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Even your pet would love this 'Vette!


----------

